# Writing Conventions



## Kelise (Mar 8, 2011)

Who's been to them? 

In Australia there's yearly cons called Supanova, and they have four cons in a year in different cities. They're not so much a writing con - they're more anime/games, but they always invite a bunch of authors who give talks and workshops. This year we're getting Robin Hobb and I can hardly breathe for excitement.

But last year I went to a WorldCon. It was utterly breathtaking. Non-stop workshops, kaffleklatches, signings, debates, readings and just general mingling for days and days on end. Free books handed out in all directions. Publishers running competitions to win a copy of EVERY BOOK THEY PUBLISHED for the next year. 

So... who's been to a writing convention, what do you think of them in general, and who's going to one in the near-to-distant future?


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd really like to go to one, but I live in Japan so I don't think there's much English language stuff like that around here.  I used to go to horror cons when I was younger and some fantasy/sci fi cons.  They always had authors there, but back then I wasn't interested in the that aspect of the cons as much.  I'm sure they had something going on as far as workshops and such.

I think if I could go to one, it would be worth it.  Anytime you can pick the brains of other writers (especially successful ones) it is beneficial.  That's why I like forums like this!


----------



## Telcontar (Mar 8, 2011)

I've always been interested in attending one, but I don't really know of any in my area. Traveling to get to one may happen at some point in the future, but I prefer to use my 'travel time' for other things.


----------



## Chilari (Mar 9, 2011)

Robin Hobb? Awesome. I am so jealous right now. I've never been to a writing con. Didn't know they existed. Sounds cool though.


----------

